
Norway becomes first country to end national radio broadcasts on FM - leonagano
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/13/norway-becomes-first-country-to-end-national-radio-broadcasts-on-fm
======
randomerr
If they have AM available it at least will be reach last mile locations. I
wonder how many pirate radio station will pop up now.

